# Cooling Car Seat Cushion!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*I just ordered one of these.*

*http://www.sharperimage.com/si/view/product/Cooling+Car+Seat+Cushion/204497*

*Free Shipping*
Sharper Image offers free shipping on orders of $50 or more with code: AFFRSHP.

(Didn't like it. Sent it back)


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I NEED ONE. THXS


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

I have this function built into my front seats. I use it every time it's hot out... it's great.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

How did it work ? 
I use to have AC Seats and I now miss them with my Black Leather , was thinking of getting one of these .


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> How did it work ?
> I use to have AC Seats and I now miss them with my Black Leather , was thinking of getting one of these .


 Hate to say, I had to send it back! I have leather seats....which make it super easy to get in/out of the car. For the multiple times we need to get in and out of the car, I did not like the material this was made of!

You would think it would be smooth so you can just slide in/out....but it was more like a burlap or canvas.

Had to return it.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Bummer, but thanks for the response so I don't have to waste my money 

I was considering just getting a car seat cover that covers my scolding hot black leather


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

How 'bout this one?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KGHB93E/?tag=ubne0c-20

BTW, the sharper image coupon on linked in is sold out...


----------

